# Moles in the lawn... RIP



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We are rapidly losing our front lawn. It is being turned rapidly into a mole maze. We have mounds of earth everywhere :evil:

We have a mole hunter from Fawlty Towers on the case. Two weeks now and the moles are still winning. All he has caught up to now is a cold. He has all sorts of gadgets but either its a clever mole(s) or he is a wind up merchant?

Anybody any ideas apart from a concrete lawn..... help!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

There are sonic devices which you can place into the ground - these emit a signal that will "chase" the moles away - available from garden centres these devices look like torches.

http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/2100 ... -Mover.php


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

saint said:


> There are sonic devices which you can place into the ground - these emit a signal that will "chase" the moles away - available from garden centres these devices look like torches.
> 
> http://www.dealclick.co.uk/product/2100 ... -Mover.php


Never seen these, I will check them out, thanks. Seems a much more humane way than attacking them with a five iron in frustration. Probably need two in case he moves into the back garden just to wind me up some more.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Now here's a subject I have had some experience of. Forget the sonic devices you need to catch the little feckers. I wish there was a humane way but I'm afraid it's the lawn or them. To date I caught around 15 with a metal bi-directional trap (keep your fingers out of the way when you've loaded it). 
You need to find their main route in - you can usually tell because the mounds tend to radiate from it. It helps if you have a wall because it must be along this. Once you've decided where their motorway is dig down enough to get the trap in and cover it over with a piece of wood on the surface. Oh, and wear gloves otherwise if the smell your scent they will circumnavigate the device. There will only be one mole because they're very territorial, it just seems like there are dozens.
Good luck.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Good luck indeed - setting trap will of course catch some moles but it's a very short term solution and ineffective - there is nothing to stop the young etc from coming back.

Apart from the sonic deterents the only other option is to gas them using mole tablets - only thing is if you are not properly trained on this technique you could end up killing yourself rather than the moles - it's cyanide based.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do you still get mole-catchers?

I heard that they hate Big Bass music. Rock them out. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Do you still get mole-catchers?
> 
> I heard that they hate Big Bass music. Rock them out. [smiley=dude.gif]


Yes

&

Yes


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

You can borrow my shotgun if you like :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

tj said:


> Now here's a subject I have had some experience of. Forget the sonic devices you need to catch the little feckers. I wish there was a humane way but I'm afraid it's the lawn or them. To date I caught around 15 with a metal bi-directional trap (keep your fingers out of the way when you've loaded it).
> You need to find their main route in - you can usually tell because the mounds tend to radiate from it. It helps if you have a wall because it must be along this. Once you've decided where their motorway is dig down enough to get the trap in and cover it over with a piece of wood on the surface. Oh, and wear gloves otherwise if the smell your scent they will circumnavigate the device. There will only be one mole because they're very territorial, it just seems like there are dozens.
> Good luck.


Now this give me confidence in the process but none in my Mole Man. He told me this over two weeks ago when we had but a few mounds. Now we have plenty of mounds and not much lawn. We do have a wall but he said that was bad, that when they/it hits the wall they move to another route? I will check his traps when he comes, I am sure he just handles them without gloves. Anyway, how did you know that I smell?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

scavenger said:


> You can borrow my shotgun if you like :twisted:


Yes please, at least then I can shoot the mole man if he tells me at the next check that they have taken another route [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

saint said:


> Apart from the sonic deterents the only other option is to gas them using mole tablets - only thing is if you are not properly trained on this technique you could end up killing yourself rather than the moles - it's cyanide based.


I could always give the tablets to the mole man if I miss him with the gun :wink: Are these special order? where would I get them from? I like the sound of using cyanide, it reaks of revenge on the little bugger


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm with saint on this one. I had a mole problem in the back garden. Bought a 'Solar Moler' from these guys:

http://www.primroselondon.co.uk/index.p ... 016&r=OVER

No sign of them since.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Widget said:


> I'm with saint on this one. I had a mole problem in the back garden. Bought a 'Solar Moler' from these guys:
> 
> http://www.primroselondon.co.uk/index.p ... 016&r=OVER
> 
> No sign of them since.


Great idea but 2 days to charge and 21 days allowed to work? - I will have no garden left. I wish I had asked three weeks ago when I had grass.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Worked instantly for me :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.gardenadvice.co.uk/howto/pests/moles/

Lots of tips here.

HTH


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> http://www.gardenadvice.co.uk/howto/pests/moles/
> 
> Lots of tips here.
> 
> HTH


Out with the Jeyes Fluid later, we have some in the shed, will try the humane route first before resorting to more drastic measures. Hope the neighbours will appreciate us moving them on!!!! :lol: :lol:

Shopping at the weekend for the cyanide, smoke bombs and the sonic devices - if these fail I will be back for the shotgun :twisted:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Saw a rather novel deterrent recently where the occupier was plagued with moles.

Apparently canes pushed down through the mole hill with a bottle sitting upside down on the cane is claimed to work - when the wind blows the bottle rattles on the cane and the moles leg it because of the vibrations - you should give it a go 

Didn't it work? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Moles tend to 'patrol' their tunnels in the morning and late afternoon to scoop up worms.

If you are patient you we see moley travelling along tunnels near the surface, you will notice a slight ripple effect. A well aimed and timed prod with a garden fork is pretty effective.

Alternatively you can borrow one of our Jack Rusell terriers they are farm dogs rather than pets so handle them at your own risk !!

Rats, young rabbits and moles are no problem. They follow the mole as above and usualy the mole will come out onto the surface (god knows why) at which point the terrier has him/her. The dogs will eat the rabbits, but not a mole .. obviously not very tasty.

If you happen to catch a live mole wear gloves, they have a nasty bite.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Saw a rather novel deterrent recently where the occupier was plagued with moles.
> 
> Apparently canes pushed down through the mole hill with a bottle sitting upside down on the cane is claimed to work - when the wind blows the bottle rattles on the cane and the moles leg it because of the vibrations - you should give it a go
> 
> ...


Thankyou for that gentle reminder Dave. Did it work? whats the word I am looking for.....*NO!!! *I was set up by one of our new neighbours, apparently he laughed for days   (A bit like you did really)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TJS said:


> Moles tend to 'patrol' their tunnels in the morning and late afternoon to scoop up worms.
> 
> If you are patient you we see moley travelling along tunnels near the surface, you will notice a slight ripple effect. A well aimed and timed prod with a garden fork is pretty effective.
> 
> ...


Just read this first thing in the morning, no breakfast for me today. If I am honest I do not even like handling raw meat so the thought of stabbing it to death... I will have to hand that one over to kiTTcaTT. If it persists though my patience could overcome my instincts. Thanks.


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

TJS said:


> Moles tend to 'patrol' their tunnels in the morning and late afternoon to scoop up worms.
> 
> If you are patient you we see moley travelling along tunnels near the surface, you will notice a slight ripple effect. A well aimed and timed prod with a garden fork is pretty effective.
> 
> ...


On my way to B&Q for a garden fork. early morning being very early or what ?? [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan
As someone else noted, when you catch a mole there will be another along to take his place, but this may be 6 - 12 months away. They will however invariably take over the original run rather than dig a new one and so you just put the trap where you did first time around. Ideally you pick somewhere on the edge of you lawn that you can keep revisiting as and when they arrive.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Try this link for more info clicky here


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

tj, thanks I feel so much better for knowing I will be making an ass of myself with the neighbours for years to come. I will lay the traps and just hope its not one of my neighbours that is breeding them, after we catch the little bugger anyway. He was still in there this morning


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Try this link for more info clicky here


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: I think my mole man must have also seen this. either that or his real name is Jasper? Thought he looked familiar?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

TJS said:


> If you are patient you we see moley travelling along tunnels near the surface, you will notice a slight ripple effect.


It's the beer gut that does it 

What a load of nasty scheming mole haters 

Moley


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

moley said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > If you are patient you we see moley travelling along tunnels near the surface, you will notice a slight ripple effect.
> ...


Sorry Moley nothing personal :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> We have a mole hunter from Fawlty Towers on the case. Two weeks now and the moles are still winning. All he has caught up to now is a cold. He has all sorts of gadgets but either its a clever mole(s) or he is a wind up merchant?
> 
> Anybody any ideas apart from a concrete lawn..... help!!!


Murderer :x I will report you to the RSPCA!!
Leave the poor little creatures alone - they want to live too  
[just because they don't destroy the surface of the earth by plonking big lumps of concrete everwhere!!]

Good for that guy to catch a cold. I just hope it's as bad as mine!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well dani, Obiwan will continue with the humane approach for a few more days but then kiTTcaTT and her fork, traps and smoke bombs takes over. Its up to the mole now :roll:

Thanks to the advice we have had on the forum we are armed for anything that the mole can do from now on [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

moley said:


> What a load of nasty scheming mole haters
> 
> Moley


I only posted a link to a very funny comedy sketch about moles.... 

Please Mr Moley, don't hold that against me. :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Well dani, Obiwan will continue with the humane approach for a few more days but then kiTTcaTT and her fork, traps and smoke bombs takes over. Its up to the mole now :roll:
> 
> Thanks to the advice we have had on the forum we are armed for anything that the mole can do from now on [smiley=behead.gif]


I must have a word with Sue; poor little moles   

They just want to be helpful in digging up your garden for you and will get punished for it [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Well dani, Obiwan will continue with the humane approach for a few more days but then kiTTcaTT and her fork, traps and smoke bombs takes over. Its up to the mole now :roll:
> ...


When and if we catch the little bugger, its all yours dead or alive. Also when a new one comes back next year as we have been warned you can be top of the waiting list for that one also :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Thanks :-*

I'll have them alive, please


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of nasty scheming mole haters
> ...


That's okay then, we're still on talking terms 

Well done Dani for sticking up for these poor hounded creatures.

Moley


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you seen Caddyshack? Many tips to be found there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

moley said:


> Well done Dani for sticking up for these poor hounded creatures.
> 
> Moley


My pleasure, Martin 

I had a word with Sue and Barry tonight; so far the mole is still enjoying its freedom!! I hope he's clever enough to avoid all the traps :-* 
Sue? Barry? will you show compassion for a friendly animal which, by your own admission, owned the garden before you did, pppllleeaaasseeeee :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Dani for sticking up for these poor hounded creatures.
> ...


I would say that the mole continues to take the P***. I am willing to lose face gracefully, the smoke candles do not seem to have worked so far and we are still waiting on the mole detectors. Sue has overslept three mornings on the run so has missed him "sneaking along" his tunnels - the fork you will be pleased to know is still in the shed!

I think we are on candid camera for caddyshack III.

Never mind the mole man is back saturday to fill us in once again with his mole catching wisdom


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I am willing to lose face gracefully


YES [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



ObiWan said:


> the mole man is back saturday to fill us in once again with his mole catching wisdom


Make him go away, please :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

But ... but .... but .... you are going to the Scottish meet on Saturday. Does that mean that the mole will be safe?  
Yeeaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to lose face gracefully
> ...


With our mole man he is probably the safest mole in the country. He is more likely to get stuck in his tunnels laughing than he is to get caught, especially with kiTTcaTT out of harms way. I am hoping he has just got bored by now and moved on - no new mounds for two days now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> he is probably the safest mole in the country. He is more likely to get stuck in his tunnels laughing than he is to get caught, especially with kiTTcaTT out of harms way.


Wahooooooo [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!! Bonus is no need pay the mole man his Â£50, although he was worth it for the entertainment.

Sorry Dani, guess we just confused him to death  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!! Bonus is no need pay the mole man his Â£50, although he was worth it for the entertainment.
> 
> Sorry Dani, guess we just confused him to death  :lol:


are you sure there was only one :!: when i had moles in the garden we caught 6 of them


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!! Bonus is no need pay the mole man his Â£50, although he was worth it for the entertainment.
> ...


I am told by people that know a lot more about this than I do that they are "normally" solitary. I have my fingers crossed that this is true so I will be ignoring what you have just said, at least until and if another one turns up :evil: You could have left me in ignorant bliss :x

On the good side, the BBQ is not until the weekend and if they are all going to die of confusion then all the more to eat - yehhhhh :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


sorry only trying to help


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Party's back on then [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!! Bonus is no need pay the mole man his Â£50, although he was worth it for the entertainment.
> 
> Sorry Dani, guess we just confused him to death  :lol:


           

I will never come near your house again     
A sad story          
You have upset the little creature so much that it died of a heart attack running away from all the poison etc


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!! Bonus is no need pay the mole man his Â£50, although he was worth it for the entertainment.
> ...


Oops!!! Sorry Dani I only meant to confuse it :twisted: :twisted: I think the cat actually did it :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kiTTcaTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Not speaking no more


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Mole barbi this weekend :-* - not sure which trapping method got him but he turned up this morning flat on his back at the side of one of his mounds dead as a dodo!!


R.I.P Mole [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

moley said:


> R.I.P Mole [smiley=wings.gif]


Are you going to his funeral, Martin :roll:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

..but did the mole have a beer gut ??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> ..but did the mole have a beer gut ??


TJ


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> [smiley=end.gif]


I agree


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Big hug to you Dani!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Big hug to you Dani!


Group hug, Abi [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Big hug to you Dani!
> ...


Group mole burger [smiley=deal2.gif] its in the mole mans small print :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


I don wanna kno :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Group mole burger [smiley=deal2.gif] its in the mole mans small print :lol:


I don wanna kno :x[/quote]

Kebab? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Group mole burger [smiley=deal2.gif] its in the mole mans small print :lol:
> ...


Kebab? :wink:[/quote]
No thanks Abi. I had rat burger before in 1972 :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Actually, it was quite tasty  
They were "domesticated, farmed" rats. I can still taste it today. .... it was in Spain, after a bull fight ....

I guess, I should shut up now? :roll: 
[not proud of watching a bull fight all those 4 decades ago!!]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Group mole burger [smiley=deal2.gif] its in the mole mans small print :lol:
> ...


Kebab? :wink:[/quote]

Great idea, slice and dice the little bugger, would you like a foot with yours :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Shoes on or off? :wink: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Sorry to report that Moley died with his boots & gloves off :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Poor think  
Did you take them off so they wouldn't wind up in the buger :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Any giblets?  :-* :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Abi, girl, they will smell if you cook them 

Oh, btw Sue&Barry, when is that pool/mole/apple&blackberry pie party :roll:  
My diary is running out of space


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


June next year, when I am sure we will have a new mole by then to slice and dice :twisted: We will start taking bookings after xmas


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


I will deep freeze apple&blackberry pies :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


As long as it is apple and blackberry pies you freeze and not mole pies


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Shhhhh, Abi :wink: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Oh well almost christmas  :wink: .... veal anyone? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


This thread is seriously looking out of shape


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The pattern is all ziggy zaggy if you scroll down not too fast with your mouse [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All this mention of pies ,you know who'll be along next :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> All this mention of pies ,you know who'll be along next :wink:


I have had an approach to market a new range of "Mole Pies". The caller never left his name but I did hear a keyring jingle in the background? :wink: :!:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just came across this post. What happens if you keep getting worm mounds on your lawn? My neighbours lawn is clean yet ours is scattered in small mounds of earth that just get trodden into untidy patches when I cut the grass! :x

The problem only seems to happen around Autumn and through winter! I'm no garden expert but maybe one of you guys can offer some advice? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Just came across this post. What happens if you keep getting worm mounds on your lawn? My neighbours lawn is clean yet ours is scattered in small mounds of earth that just get trodden into untidy patches when I cut the grass! :x
> 
> The problem only seems to happen around Autumn and through winter! I'm no garden expert but maybe one of you guys can offer some advice? :roll:


Just be happy about it!!!!! The worms will aereate your lawn naturally  
Lightly rake over in spring time and, voila, you have a top dressing too 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Just came across this post. What happens if you keep getting worm mounds on your lawn? My neighbours lawn is clean yet ours is scattered in small mounds of earth that just get trodden into untidy patches when I cut the grass! :x
> 
> The problem only seems to happen around Autumn and through winter! I'm no garden expert but maybe one of you guys can offer some advice? :roll:


Sent pm :?:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Naresh


> Just came across this post. What happens if you keep getting worm mounds on your lawn? My neighbours lawn is clean yet ours is scattered in small mounds of earth that just get trodden into untidy patches when I cut the grass!


Get yourself a mole, they love worms :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

tj said:


> Naresh
> 
> 
> > Just came across this post. What happens if you keep getting worm mounds on your lawn? My neighbours lawn is clean yet ours is scattered in small mounds of earth that just get trodden into untidy patches when I cut the grass!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Worm pie's [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davidg said:


> Worm pie's [smiley=chef.gif]


I bet you made mud pie as a kid? :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Worm pie's [smiley=chef.gif]
> ...


Still do ,,,,, pies are in my blood :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: still a kid


----------

